# Thoughts on 08 Schwinn Peloton ltd.



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Schwinn seems to be getting back into the road bike business in a big way. I know they at have been building road bikes but they seem to be doing a better job every yaear. What are your thoughts on their 08' Peloton Ltd offering at first glance as seen at the Tour of California earlier this year?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out Cyclingnews.com under the tech section. They have a complete review and overall spoke highly of the bike.


----------

